# The Parts & Misc in the for sale section



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What is the fucking matter with some people these days, if you take the time and trouble to advertise on here then for fucks sake have the common decency to reply to my PM's. I've also had a couple of bad experiences where I've paid the money but no goods have turned up - both have now been resolved but not without a lot hassle which I shouldn't have to fucking go through - arsewipes. :evil:

It seems that gone are the days where you could trust your forum members when it comes to this but unless I know the person selling then I've decided not to buy anything from this section any more, it's just not worth the fucking hassle let alone the risk of loosing money.

From now on it's going to be their loss and not fucking mine, I feel safer buying from ebay than I do here and that's saying something. Bollocks to the lot of them. [smiley=argue.gif]

Graham


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There have been quite a few bad experiences for sure, but I've bought an item and sold a couple with no hassle. There's just something wrong with the world when pikeys can afford Audis and still rip people off though :evil:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

must be bad if you say its safer on ebay, its unbelieveable how some tw*ts on ebay misrepresent goods for sale then tell the truth when you ask a question about them, I know I am a simple soul but why do it, whats the point.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just name and shame any twats that mess you around on here. It would help prevent the recent problems highlighted where many people were screwed over by a certain member.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Or have some sort of feedback indicator?

Or don't let people who are not 'active' members sell things?

Or split it between the 2 groups...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm counting myself lucky then as everything i have bought off forum members has arrived np's, only thing i have to deal with is the pm abuse from charlie and steviedtt. all in good fun of course


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm very sceptical if I see a low post count the potential to scam is massive


----------



## jimborae (Nov 29, 2010)

Being a new member I appreciate the access to the for sale sections, other forums I'm a member of you need a much higher post count. However even in the little trading I've done I can appreciate Graham's points, people not replying to pm's or giving a rude reply when you put in an offer on something at a price they had previously advertised it for & then since upped the price. Whether it's safer buying on Feebay I don't know but thankfully I've not been scammed on here yet touch wood. AVForums has a very good Classified section but it is very heavily moderated and has extensive rules which can put some people off.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a new member and I agreed to buy something but sadly the guy decided (I suppose he did) to sell it to some one else. Bit miffed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Bought quite a few items & saved a fair bit of cash buying from forum members, only prob was mitch-tt, but got that eventually, luck of the draw I suppose. I usually make sure they have been a TTF member for quite a while & lots of posts.
Hoggy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I take all my business payments as a gift and I have never ever had an issue with anyone objecting to it, I believe that is because of my reputation and that only comes from time served so to speak.

I am very wary of anyone selling anything who has only been on here for a short time, or if the price is just that bit too cheap.

I have been bitten once but only for about £30, still stung though.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> What is the fucking matter with some people these days, if you take the time and trouble to advertise on here then for fucks sake have the common decency to reply to my PM's. I've also had a couple of bad experiences where I've paid the money but no goods have turned up - both have now been resolved but not without a lot hassle which I shouldn't have to fucking go through - arsewipes. :evil:
> 
> It seems that gone are the days where you could trust your forum members when it comes to this but unless I know the person selling then I've decided not to buy anything from this section any more, it's just not worth the fucking hassle let alone the risk of loosing money.
> 
> ...


You're so sensitive Graham! :lol: :lol:

Seriously mate I know how you feel. I've been after one particular part and zero response from the seller. It's just common courtesy to respond to a potential buyer and I can't see the point in advertising the part if you don't respond to enquiries.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

what realy pisses me off on this forums sale section is the crazy prices people advertise thing for. ive seen ipads for more than i sell them new, ive seen exhausts for not far off the new price and spacers more than you can get them on fleebay..

for fucks sake.. i thought joining a forum was supposed to get you benefits. ie members helping each other out with bargains,,ive not seen a single bargain since i came on here..

all i can say is.. its lucky the for sale section doesnt allow replys... or i would be telling a lot of sellers where to shove there goods..


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

as previously said, i only buy from regular posters and have never had a prob.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

who wants my all red rear light???


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Boycie, please answer my PMs! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I think not being able to post on the for sale part of the forum is the reason why it so easy to get ripped of and for the high prices. My reasons for thinking this:

1. Sellers know peeps cant answer, they can put an item up for what they want without fear of ridicule. I know peeps don't have to buy it or they can always make an offer or it may not sell, but its the principle.

2. Knock on effect is that if buyers cant post on the thread for others to see immediately, for example where is my stuff? then the urgency for some people is reduced to get it sent out, as the only way for communication it to send a pm which no one can see. this then moves on to stuff not being sent out and opens the gates to peeps getting ripped of. I know its a very small minority of peeps but the potential is there and makes life easy for the rip of merchants.

Saying the above though, I have never been ripped of on here. but i do think the system inherently makes it easy for things to go wrong.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> I think not being able to post on the for sale part of the forum is the reason why it so easy to get ripped of and for the high prices. My reasons for thinking this:
> 
> 1. Sellers know peeps cant answer, they can put an item up for what they want without fear of ridicule. I know peeps don't have to buy it or they can always make an offer or it may not sell, but its the principle.
> 
> ...


completely agree


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I'm feeling quite proud of myself, there have been 3 or 4 items that I've seen in the For Sale section since writing the first post which I would have normally attempted to buy but I've not bothered this time. A low post count and I had not heard of them so sod 'em, I didn't need the bits that badly.

The problem is though that it's very sad that I've now got this attitude but unfortuantly for a small number of little scroates on here then it ruins a possible sale for the vast majority genuine people on here, so feeling proud is not good terminology in this case.

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to agree Graham, I have decided now that if I don't "know" the person then I won't even contemplate buying from them.

One way to help prevent this Paypal issue as I have already mentioned is just to pay normally via Paypal and add 4% to the asking price, rather than paying as a gift 

Charlie


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

ive just been looking through the sale section for something and stubbled across a "bargain" :roll:

im not gonna name names, but it was sold for about £280. interesting as the pics are the same pics used in the ebay ad where it sold for just over £100 about a month ago.

so thats a tidy profit of £180 for just cleaning it and relisting it on here.

another great example of fellow members helping each other out :roll:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

alun said:


> ive just been looking through the sale section for something and stubbled across a "bargain" :roll:
> 
> im not gonna name names, but it was sold for about £280. interesting as the pics are the same pics used in the ebay ad where it sold for just over £100 about a month ago.
> 
> ...


i saw the above as well thought it was a bit on the cheeky side

like you say only been cleaned up

i bought a v6 bumper for mine [off ebay] and have got the lower grilles for it now still in the box from audi

to be honest lost interest in the car at mo with a few issues in my life going on

am thinking of selling it, the whole lot stands me at £400 would like to think if i sell ,sell it to a forum member who would appreciate i would only ask for what it stands me .


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

alun said:


> ive just been looking through the sale section for something and stubbled across a "bargain" :roll:
> 
> im not gonna name names, but it was sold for about £280. interesting as the pics are the same pics used in the ebay ad where it sold for just over £100 about a month ago.
> 
> ...


Not the first time that sort of thing has happened on here


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If you think it's shit here you should try buying shit from Ed38, some of those guys are fine (like the guy I finally bought some wheels from) but a lot are utter numptys, you wonder if it's people taking their peers for utter fools or just young lads who don't have a clue about what stuff's actually worth and refuse to wise up in the hope some mug turns up...
I've spent ages recently looking for PCD adapters, the number of folks I've PM'd and heard fuck all for days, FFS, you want to sell your shit fucking read your PMs and reply to them dammit, and at least tell me if you've sold 'em to some other bloke... I can handle being the victim of a mercenary swine selling to the highest bidder regardless of the ad price but FFS keep me in the loop so I can look elsewhere...

OK rant over

I know loads of grief due to Mitch_TT, that whole saga pretty much poisoned people against out fs section but I reckon we;re no worse than elsewhere really - it'd just a psychological "visibility" thing. Some other issues since haven't helped restore confidence, but it's not just us and in view of my recent experiences I don't think we're that bad TBH


----------

